# No more nomophobia – Εδώ και τώρα θάνατος στη nomophobia



## nickel (Apr 12, 2008)

Αφήστε αμέσως το Σκοπιανό, έχουμε πιο σοβαρά θέματα να ασχοληθούμε!

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...britons-in-the-grip-of-nomophobia-802722.html
Εμφανίστηκε πριν από 12 μόλις ημέρες στις ειδήσεις: Έρευνα του Βρετανικού Ταχυδρομείου έδειξε ότι το 58% των Βρετανών και το 48% των Βρετανίδων ζουν με το άγχος μήπως μείνουν χωρίς το κινητό τους τηλέφωνο.
Κάποιος πανηλίθιος εκεί μέσα έφτιαξε και πλάσαρε τον όρο *nomophobia* από το no mobile phobia — και αυτή τη στιγμή βάζεις στο Γκουγκλ τη λέξη και βρίσκεις ήδη 150.000 ευρήματα.

Σε κάποιες διαδικτυακές συζητήσεις επισημαίνεται (ποιος τους ακούει;) ότι αυτό θα σήμαινε κανονικά «φόβος του νόμου» (*fear of the law*). Ήδη υπάρχουν στην αγγλική οι λέξεις nomos, nomocracy, nomogeny, nomogram, nomography, nomology, nomological, nomothete, nomothetic, nomotopic — κι ας τις αγνοεί όλες ο διορθωτής μου, όπως και ο κύριος που σοφίστηκε το εξάμβλωμα.

Όπως (περίπου) λέει κι ο φίλτατος συνονόματος sarant, πετάει ο άλλος την παπάρα του κι άντε να τρέχεις εσύ μετά να τη συμμαζέψεις!

Γράφει η Independent: The Post Office has now produced a guide to avoiding "nomo-phobia" which recommends leaving loved ones an alternative contact number and making a back-up list of all contacts in case the phone is lost or stolen.

Γράφω εγώ: The barbarians should produce a guide recommending avoidance of the term _nomophobia_ in connection with mobile phones.

Εναλλακτικά, να ονομαστεί nomobiphobia (κι ας ακούγεται σαν το φόβο μήπως μείνεις χωρίς τον Moby σου).


----------



## crystal (Apr 12, 2008)

Απολαυστικό!
Βλέποντας στην αρχική σελίδα τον τίτλο του θρεντ, νόμιζα πως πόσταρες αναρχικό μανιφέστο... :Ρ


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2008)

crystal said:


> Βλέποντας στην αρχική σελίδα τον τίτλο του θρεντ, νόμιζα πως πόσταρες αναρχικό μανιφέστο... :Ρ


Ντοντ γουάρι. It's just a θρεντ, not a θρετ.


----------



## Philip (Apr 13, 2008)

Είναι η νέα ευρογλώσσα - το _no_ αγγλοσαξωνικό, το _mo _λατινικό και το _φοβία _ελληνικό.
Εναλλακτικά, ο φόβος του νομού (εν προκειμένω, της Αιτωλοακαρνανίας, ανάδερ οβ δόους μπλάντυ λόνγκ γκρίικ ουέρντζ)


----------



## stathis (Apr 13, 2008)

Ηχητικά και οπτικά, διαφέρει ελάχιστα από την homophobia και τη monophobia, αν και αυτό είναι το λιγότερο...



nickel said:


> ... και αυτή τη στιγμή βάζεις στο Γκουγκλ τη λέξη και βρίσκεις ήδη 150.000 ευρήματα.


Εγώ βρήκα 239.000 ευρήματα πριν από δέκα λεπτά...




... και 96.000 πριν από ένα.




Ποιος παίζει με το Γκουγκλ;



Philip said:


> ... (εν προκειμένω, της Αιτωλοακαρνανίας, ανάδερ οβ δόους μπλάντυ λόνγκ γκρίικ ουέρντζ)


Nai, alla ki eseis exete paei sto allo akro. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2008)

Ορίστε, ασχολείται στις 9/4 με τον όρο ο Χρήστος Μιχαηλίδης στην Ελευθεροτυπία και ούτε κουβέντα για την αγαρμποσύνη του νεολογισμού. Αυτό μας έλειπε, να τον δούμε έτσι και στην Ελλάδα.

Να τον κάνουμε εδώ, ας πούμε, _ακινητοφοβία_; Ή παραπέμπει σε σεξουαλική ανικανότητα;


----------



## stathis (Apr 16, 2008)

> Ορίστε, ασχολείται στις 9/4 με τον όρο ο Χρήστος Μιχαηλίδης στην Ελευθεροτυπία και ούτε κουβέντα για την αγαρμποσύνη του νεολογισμού. Αυτό μας έλειπε, να τον δούμε έτσι και στην Ελλάδα.


Πράγματι, η νομοφοβία είναι δέκα φορές πιο άσχημη από το nomophobia, καθώς όχι μόνο δεν φαίνεται στα ελληνικά η ετυμολογική της προέλευση, αλλά είναι και παραπλανητική.


> Να τον κάνουμε εδώ, ας πούμε, _ακινητοφοβία_; Ή παραπέμπει σε σεξουαλική ανικανότητα;


Ας κρατήσουμε την _ακινητοφοβία_ για όσους φοβούνται να επενδύσουν σε ακίνητα. :)

Εν κατακλείδι, γελοίο μεν το σημαίνον, σοβαρό και θλιβερό όμως το σημαινόμενο...


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 17, 2008)

Καλά το κινητό μου... φαντάζεσαι να χάσω το ακινετόν μου;


----------



## Inertia (Apr 17, 2008)

Πώς θα σας φαινόταν η λέξη *α-κινητοποίηση*... Νομίζω ότι όσοι έχουν χάσει το κινητό νιώθουν ένα μούδιασμα τα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα από τον πανικό. (αρκεί να μιλάμε για δευτερόλεπτα μόνο)


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Έχω την υποψία ότι στα ελληνικά θα βόλευε κάποιο ακρωνύμιο, π.χ. Σύνδρομο Απώλειας Κινητής Συσκευής (ΣΑΚΣ). Ακόμα πιο ελληνικά, SUCKS.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2008)

...Κι επειδή παγώνεις μόνο και στη σκέψη τού να το πάθεις: "ΣΑΚΣ και κσερός!"


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Έχω την υποψία ότι στα ελληνικά θα βόλευε κάποιο ακρωνύμιο, π.χ. Σύνδρομο Απώλειας Κινητής Συσκευής (ΣΑΚΣ). Ακόμα πιο ελληνικά, SUCKS.


'Η Σύνδρομο Έλλειψης Κινητής Συσκευής (ΣΕΚΣ).


----------



## stathis (Apr 22, 2008)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Έχω την υποψία ότι στα ελληνικά θα βόλευε κάποιο ακρωνύμιο, π.χ. Σύνδρομο Απώλειας Κινητής Συσκευής (ΣΑΚΣ). Ακόμα πιο ελληνικά, SUCKS.


Εγώ πάντως μόλις έχασα το κινητό μου, οπότε θα σας κρατάω ενήμερους για τα συμπτώματα του ΣΑΚΣ. It SUCKS big time.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2008)

Να υποθέσω ότι δεν είχες πουθενά κρατημένη τη λίστα των επαφών σου;


----------



## stathis (Apr 22, 2008)

Είχα αρχίσει πριν από καιρό να γράφω τα τηλέφωνα σε ένα εξέλ, αλλά είχα περάσει μόνο τα μισά περίπου. Εντάξει, άλλοι έχουν πολύ σοβαρότερα προβλήματα, αλλά είναι τουλάχιστον σπαστικό να χάνεις τον μοναδικό τρόπο επικοινωνίας με ένα σωρό κόσμο.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2008)

Γι' αυτό το λόγο αγόρασα ένα καλώδιο σύνδεσης με το PC, κατέβασα από τη Nokia το Nokia PC Suite, και έχω ανά πάσα στιγμή όλα μου τα τηλέφωνα και τις φωτογραφίες αποθηκευμένα. Νομίζω ότι μπορείς να το κάνεις στο μέλλον.


----------



## stathis (Apr 22, 2008)

Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2008)

Στάθη, μην αγχώνεσαι - έχω χάσει / μου έχουν κλέψει πέντε κινητά ως σήμερα, ενώ από δική μου ανοησία έχασα κάποτε και μία SIM με όλο τον τηλεφωνικό μου κατάλογο. Έπειτα από λίγο καιρό τα βρήκα τα περισσότερα τηλεφωνικά νούμερα, ενώ στο ενδιάμεσο είχα και μια καλή δικαιολογία να ξεφουρνίζω σε όσους μου παραπονιόντουσαν ότι τους ξέχασα και δεν τους καλώ ("Ξέρετε είχα χάσει όλα μου τα τηλέφωνα μπλα μπλα" - λες και θα τους έπαιρνα κάθε τρεις και λίγο αν δεν τα 'χα χάσει!).

Για μένα ο κολοφώνας της αμηχανίας είναι να έχεις στη μνήμη του κινητού σου έναν αριθμό, αλλά να μη θυμάσαι σε ποιον αντιστοιχεί. (Στάθης; Ποιος Στάθης; Ρε γυναίκα, ξέρουμε κάνα Στάθη;!) Υπάρχει, βέβαια, και χειρότερη βερσιόν... (Λίλα; Όχι, ρε γυναίκα, δεν είναι κανένα αμόρε η Λίλα. Αφού την ξέρεις τη Λίλα... Εεεε, να ιδείς ποια είναι... Ποια να 'ναι, άραγε; Α ναι, η κολλητή του Στάθη!) Και τι να κάνεις - να πάρεις τηλέφωνο και να ρωτήσεις: "Σας έχω αποθηκευμένο κι αναρωτιέμαι ποιος διάολος είστε γιατί μου διαφεύγετε;"


----------



## stathis (Apr 22, 2008)

Καλά, εννοείται ότι τα περισσότερα από τα τηλέφωνα που έχασα διά παντός δεν επρόκειτο να τα καλέσω ποτέ ούτως ή άλλως. Είναι ωραίο όμως να ξέρεις ότι έχεις τη δυνατότητα, αν σου τη βαρέσει. Επίσης, σας είπα ότι είμαι ψυχαναγκαστικός και ότι έχω μανία με τα πάσης φύσεως αρχεία και πληροφορίες;



Zazula said:


> Για μένα ο κολοφώνας της αμηχανίας είναι να έχεις στη μνήμη του κινητού σου έναν αριθμό, αλλά να μη θυμάσαι σε ποιον αντιστοιχεί.


Είχα 3-4 κι από αυτά. [Παρεμπιπτόντως, αν διαβάζει η Ράνια που αρχίζει από 229xx (υπεραστικός κωδικός), παρακαλείται να επικοινωνήσει.] Η ζωή βέβαια έδωσε τη λύση...



Zazula said:


> (Στάθης; Ποιος Στάθης; Ρε γυναίκα, ξέρουμε κάνα Στάθη;!) Υπάρχει, βέβαια, και χειρότερη βερσιόν... (Λίλα; Όχι, ρε γυναίκα, δεν είναι κανένα αμόρε η Λίλα. Αφού την ξέρεις τη Λίλα... Εεεε, να ιδείς ποια είναι... Ποια να 'ναι, άραγε; Α ναι, η κολλητή του Στάθη!)


Τα άγνωστα διά των αγνώστων. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2008)

Με την ευκαιρία, να εκμεταλλευτώ τις γνώσεις σας μια και έχω σκέτο mobile phobia. Χρόνια τώρα βολεύομαι με ένα παλιό αλλά αξιόπιστο Νόκια. Επειδή περισσεύει ένα τηλέφωνο εδώ μέσα που μου αρέσει αισθητικά, σκέφτηκα μήπως αναβαθμιστώ, αλλά η παλιά η Sim δεν περνάει στο καινούργιο μαραφέτι (λέει η ειδική στα τηλέφωνα Ε.). Άρα, λέει, πρέπει να ζητήσω καινούργια Sim. Στην οποία θα πρέπει να πληκτρολογήσω από την αρχή τα τηλέφωνά μου. Προτείνεις, Αλεξάνδρα, να το δουλέψω απευθείας στο Suite;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2008)

Ναι, νομίζω ότι το Nokia PC Suite είναι μια χαρά και είναι δωρεάν. Μ' αυτό έκανα και update του λογισμικού του τηλεφώνου μου. Αρκεί να αγοράσεις μόνο το καλώδιο σύνδεσης (το οποίο σημειωτέον αγόρασα online σε πολύ μικρότερη τιμή από ό,τι το πουλάνε τα γνωστά μαγαζιά Πλαίσιο, Multirama κλπ.)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2008)

Νίκο, βεβαιώσου κιόλας ότι η παλιά σου συσκευή υποστηρίζεται: http://europe.nokia.com/A4678148


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2008)

Αν δεν υποστηρίζεται η παλιά του συσκευή, θα βρούμε μεταξύ μας κάποια που υποστηρίζεται και δέχεται την παλιά SIM. Πάντως όλα αυτά τα κάνουν έναντι κάποιας αμοιβής και στα καταστήματα των εταιρειών.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 22, 2008)

Gutbucket said:


> Καλά το κινητό μου... φαντάζεσαι να χάσω το ακινετόν μου;




Τρέμω και στην ιδέα (Αkineton, αντιπαρκινσονικό)http://http://www.google.gr/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=t&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4SKPB_enGR260NL266&q=akineton


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2008)

Έσπευσα να ειδοποιήσω τις ΕΜΑΚ για το φούρνο που γκρεμίστηκε.


----------



## Elena (Apr 22, 2008)

nickel said:


> Έσπευσα να ειδοποιήσω τις ΕΜΑΚ για το φούρνο που γκρεμίστηκε.



Τον διακατέχει ένα τρέμουλο αυτήν την περίοδο. Από την εξάντληση... so to speak...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 22, 2008)

nickel said:


> Έσπευσα να ειδοποιήσω τις ΕΜΑΚ για το φούρνο που γκρεμίστηκε.



Nαι, γιατί ψηνόταν η κουταμάρα: αντί για νομοφοβία, προτείνω ακυτταροφοβία (από το cell-phone)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2008)

tsioutsiou said:


> Nαι, γιατί ψηνόταν η κουταμάρα: αντί για νομοφοβία, προτείνω ακυτταροφοβία (από το cell-phone)


Νομίζω ότι το cell αναφέρεται στην τεχνολογία κυψελών που χρησιμοποιεί η κινητή τηλεφωνία - οπότε "*ακυψελοφοβία*" είναι ο παθολογικός φόβος ότι δεν θα έχεις σήμα στο κινητό σου (ουδεμία σχέση με την "κυψελοφοβία", που είναι ο παθολογικός φόβος ότι θα φαίνεται η κυψελίδα να ξεπροβάλει από τον ακουστικό σου πόρο). Μερικό υποσύνολο της ακυψελοφοβίας, το οποίο προσβάλλει τους πολύ ποζεράδες τεχνοφρίκ είναι η "*αθριτζιφοβία*", τη φοβία δηλαδή ότι δεν θα υπάρχει διαθέσιμο 3G δίκτυο όταν το θες (τζάμπα τα λεφτά που ξόδεψες, μάγκα μου) - καμία σχέση με αρθριτικά κ.τ.ό.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2008)

Με τον κίνδυνο να γεμίσουμε το γκουγκλ με άγνωστες λέξεις, προτείνω (με κάθε σοβαρότητα) την *αφωνοφοβία* (από α + (τηλέ)φωνο + φοβία), που ταυτόχρονα σημαίνει ότι νιώθεις σαν να χάνεις τη φωνή σου.


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## kosdome6 (Jun 23, 2021)

Επαναφέροντας ένα πολύ παλαιό νήμα . . .
Γνωρίζουμε αν μετά από τόσα χρόνια έχει βρεθεί κάποιος ελληνικός όρος που να μεταφράζει το (ομολογουμένως απαράδεκτο) nomophobia;

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## cougr (Jun 23, 2021)

Καλώς όρισες, kosdome6.
Απ' όσο αντιλαμβάνομαι, ο όρος _νομοφοβία _έχει γίνει ήδη αποδεκτός (τουλάχιστον στη χρήση) στον χώρο της υγείας και της ψυχολογίας.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 24, 2021)

«Νομοφοβία» έχει ο γιος μου, που μαθαίνει τη Στερεά Ελλάδα και δεν μπορεί με τίποτα να θυμηθεί την Ευρυτανία


----------



## kosdome6 (Jun 24, 2021)

cougr said:


> Καλώς όρισες, kosdome6.
> Απ' όσο αντιλαμβάνομαι, ο όρος _νομοφοβία _έχει γίνει ήδη αποδεκτός (τουλάχιστον στη χρήση) στον χώρο της υγείας και της ψυχολογίας.


Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2021)

Το Μόμπι πάντως (εκ του mobile) ζήτηαμ αν το εχω ακουσει πεντε φορές τόσα χρόνια που υποτίθεται ότι κυκλοφορεί


----------

